# Abholzung in unseren Wäldern



## Skeletor23 (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen.

Meiner Meinung nach wurden in den letzen Wochen/Monaten extrem viele Bäume in unseren Wäldern gefällt.
Besonders im Raum Saarbrücken ist es mir extrem aufgefallen.
Teilweise werden riesige Waldgebiete "ausgedünnt". 
Dazu kommt das viele Waldwege durch Harverster zerstört wurden.

Irgendwie find ich das komisch und zu krass. 
Gehts nur mir so? 
Weiß jemand was da los ist?

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das da im Moment auf kosten unserer Wälder Geld gemacht wird.
Die Frage ist nur, was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## ziploader (12. Mai 2013)

??! 
Momentan wächst mehr Holz nach, als gefällt wird. Ausserdem werden die Wälder entsprechend wieder aufgeforstet. 
Verstehe dein Problem nicht. 
Wald ist Nutzacker. Wenn man sie nicht fällt, fallen sie irgendwann um. 

Send from the Internet.  ;-) 

Cu
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oben (12. Mai 2013)

ziploader schrieb:


> ??!
> Momentan wächst mehr Holz nach, als gefällt wird.



Quelle?


----------



## ziploader (12. Mai 2013)

Z. B. : http://www.forstverein.de/aktuelles/content.php?cid=1359543691.46079
Durch die nachlassende Bewirtschaftung der Weideflächen und Äcker. 

Send from the Internet.  ;-) 

Cu
Marcus


----------



## Skeletor23 (12. Mai 2013)

ziploader schrieb:


> ??!
> Momentan wächst mehr Holz nach, als gefällt wird. Ausserdem werden die Wälder entsprechend wieder aufgeforstet.
> Verstehe dein Problem nicht.
> Wald ist Nutzacker. Wenn man sie nicht fällt, fallen sie irgendwann um.
> ...




Dem stimme ich normal auch zu. Dieses Jahr kommt es mir aber extrem vor. 
Wollt nur mal nachfragen ob das auch Anderen hier aufgefallen ist.
Kann auch sein das ich mich täusche.

Ausserdem find ich die ganze Diskussion über Bikes die Waldwege zerstören witzig, wenn man sieht was so ein Harvester an einem Tag anrichtet.


----------



## ziploader (12. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem Zerstören ist bei uns eher das reitende Volk. 
Und ja, die Nutzung ist sicher intensiver geworden. Vor allem nachdem das Holz aus den Sturmschäden aufgebraucht ist. Hat ja jahrelang rum gelegen. 
Und da viele Holzschnitzelanalgen gebaut wurden, wird auch "schlechtes" Holz gefällt und verwertet. 

Send from the Internet.  ;-) 

Cu
Marcus


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2013)

Es geht nicht um die Tatsache dass abgeholzt wird, sondern vielmehr um das WIE...
Bei uns im Saarland werden zunehmend SUBUNTERNEHMEN mit der Abholzung beauftragt. Da dies nichts kosten darf, gehen diese Unternehmen ziemlich rabiat mit der Umwelt / dem Wald um! Aufforstung? nein... Renaturierung? nein...


----------



## Tobilas (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
meine Wahrnehmung ist z.Zt. auch so, daß die QUALITÄT der Holzernte teilweise extrem zu wünschen übrig lässt. Damit meine ich, daß einige Ernteunternehmen nach dem Motto arbeiten "Nach uns die Sintflut!" und sich um den Zustand der Wege danach offensichtlich einen Dreck scheren. Einige Bereiche sind nach der Nutzung nicht mehr zu betreten, geschweige denn mit dem Bike zu befahren. Daß es anders geht sieht man auch: ich habe Holzeinschlag beispielsweise an der Lebacher Seite des Hoxberg gesehen, da wurde augenscheinlich Rücksicht genommen und wenigstens versucht, die Schäden zu reparieren, andernorts sah es da schlechter aus.
Daß im Wald Holz gemacht wird, war immer so und sollte so bleiben, darüber gibt's nix zu diskutieren. Ich sehe nur die Belange aller anderen Waldnutzer momentan nicht berücksichtigt. Gibt es denn eigentlich kein irgendwie geartetes Qualitätsmanagementsystem, das die Forstunternehmen einhalten müssen und eine gewisse schonende Ernte zu fahren? Wenn es diese Leute am Geldbeutel trifft werden sie auch aufpassen.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## ziploader (12. Mai 2013)

Ja.. Waldweg sind primär Wirtschaftswege. Und so werden sie auch behandelt. 
Mich stört es auch, wenn die Wege nicht sofort in Stand gesetzt werden. Aber machen kann man nichts. 


Send from the Internet.  ;-) 

Cu
Marcus


----------



## endhirn (13. Mai 2013)

Also hier im Fichtelgebirge (Bayern) sieht es ähnlich aus. Besonders im Staatsforst wird kräftig Holz geschlagen. Dabei wird leider auch keine Rücksicht auf Wanderwege ohne schöne Fleckchen Erde genommen. Wie man hört hat man auch schon Wartelisten für Holz aus dem Staatswald. Tja bei den derzeitigen Holzpreisen war es auch nur eine Frage der Zeit wann Profit aus dem Wald geschlagen werden soll. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist es jedoch eine Schweinerei wie dabei mit dem Wald umgegangen wird. Manche Plätze oder Stellen sind hier im Fichtelgebirge nicht wieder zu erkennen und zumindest für meine Generation einfach nur zerstört.


----------



## ziploader (13. Mai 2013)

Wald ist nicht zum Spass da... ;-)
Ja, Wald ist einfach ein Rohstoff, der geerntet wird wie Getriede. Nur dauert es länger und wir gewöhnen uns an das Aussehen.
Es mechkert ja auch keiner, wenn der Acker geerntet wird.
Ich verstehe euch, aber es ist leider mal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (13. Mai 2013)

Marcus, du redest am Thema vorbei, und irgendwie klingst du provokant und ignorant. Ich wiederhol mich gerne wenn ich sage, es hat definitiv niemand etwas dagegen den Wald als -wie du es nennst- "Acker" zu missbrauchen, aber jeder Staatsbürger hat das Recht den Wald zur Erholung zu betreten, und das wird teilweise verhindert durch rücksichtslose Ernteunternehmen. Ich hoffe, du erkennst jetzt wovon hier die Rede ist. 
Betroffen sind ja hier in unserer Gegend auch Wege, die als Premium-Wanderwege ausgezeichnet sind (auch mit Einverständnis und in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Forst). Da haben Leute viel Geld, Zeit und Nerven investiert um am Ende festzustellen, das alles zerstört ist. 
Und nebenbei: wenn ein Landwirt die Straße verschmutzt bei Erntearbeiten, muß er für das Saubermachen auch aufkommen. Dasselbe gilt scheinbar nicht für die Forstunternehmen.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Mai 2013)

@ziploader: Man könnte meinen, du wärst Aktionär oder Gesellschafter bei so ner Waldraubbautruppe!  Aber wer ne Einstellung vertritt, wonach der Wald nur "Acker" bzw. Rohstofflieferant ist, der hat eh keinen besonderen Bezug zu Natur und Umwelt...

Im Pfälzerwald (Nachbarforum)  trifft man auch immer wieder auf verwüstete Flächen, Pfade und Wege. Und was den angestrebten Windradbau angeht steht dem Pfälzerwald als einem der schönsten Landstriche Deutschlands auch von dieser Seite der Untergang bevor...


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. Mai 2013)

Leute Ihr DÜRFT die Wälder mitbenutzen, ihr benutzt diesen auf eigene  Gefahr. Ob es ein Staats- oder Privatforst ist, ist dabei unerheblich.  Eure Nachbarn könntenb auch ne Bombe in Ihrem Garten zünden, sofern  keine Splitter oder sonstiges bei Euch einschlagen, könnt ihr auch  nichts dagegen tun. 
Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn die Natur  scheinbar vzerstört wird, jedoch sind die Wege in einem 1/2 Jahr auch  wieder zugewachsen und begehbar. Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne.

@ Tobilas 

dein  Argument mit der verschmutzten Strasse zieht insofern nicht, da dem  Landwirt die öffentliche Strasse nicht gehört, dem Waldbesitzer der  Waldweg schon.


----------



## Tobilas (14. Mai 2013)

@Zaskar01: mein Argument zieht insofern, daß der Waldbesitzer als Eigentümer mit Vergabe des Auftrags zur Holzernte sehr wohl über den Zustand des Weges nach getaner Arbeit bestimmen kann. Ist dem das auch egal, wird sich natürlich nie was ändern, im Gegenteil, dann verkommt der Wald innerhalb der nächsten Jahre gänzlich zum "Acker" und die "Erholungssuchenden" können nur noch im Stadtpark flanieren. 
Also nochmal: ich nehme da die Forstverwaltung in die Pflicht, die Erntearbeiten nicht an den Billigsten zu vergeben, sondern die Qualität der Arbeit und den Zustand des Waldes mit zu berücksichtigen und entsprechende Auflagen zu machen. Wir alle hier im MTB-News-Forum, die den Wald recht intensiv für unseren Sport nutzen, spüren von Jahr zu Jahr eine Verschlimmerung der Situation. 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. Mai 2013)

WIR verspüren? Ich verspüre nichts. Die Wälder werden 1.) nicht flächendeckend abgeholzt, sondern partiell. 2.) Ist uns als Wanderen, Reitern, Radlern etc. die Benutzung nur gewährt. 3.) ist es verboten aus mit Eigentum Gewinn zu machen? Ich denke nicht und wenn dem Besitzer der Endzustand nicht stört, ist es auch nicht zu verhindern.

Und das Strassenargument zieht eben nicht, da die Strasse nicht Eigentum des Landwirtes ist, sondern des Staates. Analog zu Beschmikerung deiner Hauswand durch Dritte muss dieser sie ggf. säubern. Machst du ein buntes Bild an deine Wand ist es deine Sache (okay gewisse Symbole mal aussenvor).

Ausserdem ist Holz nunmal ein Rohstoff, wie sollen denn sonst die tollen State of the Art Joghurtbecher und Milchtüten mit aussen Papier und innen Plastik hergestellte werden, welche so ökologisch toll sind und die ganzen Abmahnbriefchen und Strafzettel geschrieben werden.

Das es optisch nicht ansprechend ist sehe ich ein, über die ökologischen Auswirkungen, ob positiv oder negativ würde ich gerne Informationen haben. Und das man nun einem Trail über einen Umweg anfährt, oder den Harvesterweg als Herausforderung nimmt, ist für den Besitzer des Wirtschaftsgutes erstmal zweitrangig, auch wenn wir Mtbler uns gerne als Krone der Sportschöpfung in Wald und Gebirge sehen.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Mai 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Leute Ihr DÜRFT die Wälder mitbenutzen, ihr benutzt diesen auf eigene  Gefahr. Ob es ein Staats- oder Privatforst ist, ist dabei unerheblich.  Eure Nachbarn könntenb auch ne Bombe in Ihrem Garten zünden, sofern  keine Splitter oder sonstiges bei Euch einschlagen, könnt ihr auch  nichts dagegen tun.
> Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn die Natur  scheinbar vzerstört wird, jedoch sind die Wege in einem 1/2 Jahr auch  wieder zugewachsen und begehbar. Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne.
> 
> @ Tobilas
> ...




Und du glaubst jetzt wirklich, dass du mit deinen fadenscheinigen Argumenten hier jemanden überzeugen kannst.
Sorry, aber lass dir was besseres einfallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (14. Mai 2013)

Naja ich fahr sehr gerne im Wald und nicht nur Forstautobahnen.Und über jeden Trail der vom Forst oder seinen Subunternehmern zerstört wird ärgere ich mich tierisch . Aber mir ist auch klar, daß die Hauptaufgabe des Saarforstes nicht darin besteht den Wald für Mountainbiker befahrbar zu machen.
Und wenn ich sehe daß in den Kernzonen der Biosphäre wo der Saarforst gar kein Holz mehr einschlägt Mtbler noch Linien mit künstlichen Hindernissen anlegen muß ich mich auch manchmal wundern.


----------



## Primsbiker (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo,ich muß mich jetzt hier auch mal zu Wort melden.........

Einerseits nutze ich den Wald zum Biken und andererseits auch zum Holz machen und weiß daher ganz gut wovon ich rede....!!!

Ich persönlich finde es für eine echte sauerei was in Sachen Holzernte in unseren Wäldern abgeht....!!!

Als Privatmann mußt du eine Kaution hinterlegen und wenn du drei Spuren im Wald hinterlässt ist deine Kaution flöten,man darf auch nur von Oktober bis Ende März in den Wald zum Holz machen ,dann gibt es auch noch diesen Brennholzschein der auch wieder nen 100 erter kostet was für mich auch nur Geldmacherei ist.

Für den Saarforst und andere Subunternehmer die sich nach Lust und Laune im Wald austoben scheint das aber alles nicht gültig zu sein.

Die dürfen Wege mit schwerem Gerät verwüsten egal zu welcher Jahreszeit, vielerorts sieht es hinterher aus wie auf einem Panzerübungsgelände.

Die Wege werden meist hinterlassen unter aller Sau..........!!!

Aber da ist man halt machtlos...............:kotz:


----------



## Tobilas (15. Mai 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> WIR verspüren? Ich verspüre nichts. ......



Eigentlich wollte ich das Thema persönlich abhaken, aber das hier ärgert mich schon, Zaskar, du versuchst hier nur die Leute auf die Palme zu bringen.
Ich hab keine Ahnung wo oder ob du im Wald Fahrrad fährst, ich interessiere mich auch nicht mehr dafür. Aber 10 von 10 Mountainbikern, die hier im Forum sind, werden bestätigen, daß viele Trails bei uns hier im Saarland seit einigen Wochen dramatisch und existenziell zerstört werden. Das ist Fakt und daß du das für gut hältst ist ja deine Sache. Es geht wirklich darum, wie man es zukünftig vermeiden könnte, daß durch Holzeinschlag die Pfade, die die Mountainbiker ganzjährig (!) pflegen, zerstört werden. Da würde ich mich mal über Gedankenansätze freuen....


----------



## doc_snyder (15. Mai 2013)

es werden ja nicht nur Trails durch Traktoren etc. verwüstet, sondern eben auch offizielle Strecken wie die pur absichtlich sabotiert, siehe zB. den "Team-Rotwild" Abschnitt unterm Stiefel. Da wurden ganz bewusst Baumstämme quergelegt und komplette Baumkronen reingeknallt...


----------



## Zaskar01 (15. Mai 2013)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich das Thema persönlich abhaken, aber das hier ärgert mich schon, Zaskar, du versuchst hier nur die Leute auf die Palme zu bringen.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung wo oder ob du im Wald Fahrrad fährst, ich interessiere mich auch nicht mehr dafür. Aber 10 von 10 Mountainbikern, die hier im Forum sind, werden bestätigen, daß viele Trails bei uns hier im Saarland seit einigen Wochen dramatisch und existenziell zerstört werden. Das ist Fakt und daß du das für gut hältst ist ja deine Sache. Es geht wirklich darum, wie man es zukünftig vermeiden könnte, daß durch Holzeinschlag die Pfade, die die Mountainbiker ganzjährig (!) pflegen, zerstört werden. Da würde ich mich mal über Gedankenansätze freuen....



Nun denn. Harvester sind boese. Waldbesitzer sind des Teufels.  Mountainbiker sind engel. So besser? Auch an nofear gerichtet.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Mai 2013)

Nunja dass du die Lage hier im Saarland ned blickst, wissen wir bereits. 
Ich wiederhol mich ungern, aber lass dir was besseres einfallen, wenn du dazu in der Lage bist......


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (16. Mai 2013)

Also ich kann mich auch nur anschließen. 
Was in diesem Jahr an Spuren im Wald um Saarbrücken hinterlassen wird nachdem Holz gemacht wurde ist echt unter aller S.. 

Besonders schade und enttäuschend da noch Ende 2011 ganz andere Prinzipien nach aussen getragen wurden. 



> Die Grundsätze des Waldkodex in Stichworten:
> 
> Kahlschlag vermeiden
> Natürliche Verjüngung des Waldes mit heimischen Baumarten fördern
> ...



Zu finden sind diese Angaben im "Wald-Kodex für den Staatswald" auf der Internetseite des Saarforsts.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Mai 2013)

Hier noch die Quellennachweise für Lord Helmchen aus den _vier BZ_:
http://www.saarland.de/59845_86402.htm

http://www.saarforst.de/waldbewirtschaftung-mainmenu-88/waldkodex-fuer-den-staatswald-mainmenu-230

http://www.forstpraxis.de/waldkodex-fuer-saarlaendischen-staatswald

http://www.saarforst-saarland.de/72-uncategorised?start=4

http://www.umwelt-monitor.de/2011/10/saarland-definiert-waldkodex/


----------



## Primsbiker (16. Mai 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> WIR verspüren? Ich verspüre nichts. Die Wälder werden 1.) nicht flächendeckend abgeholzt, sondern partiell. 2.) Ist uns als Wanderen, Reitern, Radlern etc. die Benutzung nur gewährt. 3.) ist es verboten aus mit Eigentum Gewinn zu machen? Ich denke nicht und wenn dem Besitzer der Endzustand nicht stört, ist es auch nicht zu verhindern.
> 
> Und das Strassenargument zieht eben nicht, da die Strasse nicht Eigentum des Landwirtes ist, sondern des Staates. Analog zu Beschmikerung deiner Hauswand durch Dritte muss dieser sie ggf. säubern. Machst du ein buntes Bild an deine Wand ist es deine Sache (okay gewisse Symbole mal aussenvor).
> 
> ...


----------



## mimo6666 (18. Mai 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/acid62/8707765630/in/photostream/

Und wieder was neues hier bei uns auf dem Land was wohl der größte Witz des Jahres ist.Wozu braucht man bei uns die Windkrafträder und vorallem wer hier in der Gegend schon unterwegs war/ist der weiß wie schön diese alte Landschaft ist und wieviel Natur darin steckt.Erst wurden vor ein paar Jahren die Wege neu gemacht für Radfahrer,Wanderer etc. damit man ihnen die schöne Natur zeigen kann und hat auch für viel geld Tafeln etc. aufstellen lassen.
Jetzt denkt jeder wieder nur ans Geld und schon darf einfachso ein großer Wald samt Natur dem Erdboden gleich gemacht werden.
Ich hoffe nur das die Unterschriftenaktion dann was bewirkt und die Herren da oben sich was überlegen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

